# Sir Vape Survey



## BigGuy (24/10/17)

Sir Vape in its stride to be the ultimate vape shop requires your assistance. Please could you take the time to answer this short survey please.

https://goo.gl/forms/77hUB614WR4sLUKH3

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## jm10 (24/10/17)

Done


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BioHAZarD (24/10/17)

BigGuy said:


> Sir Vape in its stride to be the ultimate vape shop requires your assistance. Please could you take the time to answer this short survey please.
> 
> https://goo.gl/forms/77hUB614WR4sLUKH3


Nice initiative guys
maybe just remove the required fields for the last two questions as not everybody is a walk in customer.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## BigGuy (24/10/17)

Hi

Sorted thanks.



BioHAZarD said:


> Nice initiative guys
> maybe just remove the required fields for the last two questions as not everybody is a walk in customer.

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## BioHAZarD (24/10/17)

BigGuy said:


> Hi
> 
> Sorted thanks.


no change

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## JB1987 (24/10/17)

Done.


----------



## Max (24/10/17)

Done - @BigGuy - No option for Web Surfing and a little spelling mistake on “Faebook”


----------



## BigGuy (24/10/17)

Thank you fixed and added.


Max said:


> Done - @BigGuy - No option for Web Surfing and a little spelling mistake on “Faebook”


----------



## Keyaam (24/10/17)

done


----------

